# Akios reel size for drum



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

I have the akios 656ctm and I'm pretty sure it won't be enough line to fight a fish with since I cast most all of the line off of it would the 757 loaded with 15 be enough line to cast and fight a drum?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I use the 666 and 656 . The 666 holds more line. You can turn a drum with a 656 and get him in.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> I use the 666 and 656 . The 666 holds more line. You can turn a drum with a 656 and get him in.


I agree with him.


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

I've been pin rigging with this reel on my anchor rod after I cast a 6 ounce anchor I can see the spool through the line are yall sure I'll be able to turn a big drum around on 15 ?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Pin rigr said:


> I've been pin rigging with this reel on my anchor rod after I cast a 6 ounce anchor I can see the spool through the line are yall sure I'll be able to turn a big drum around on 15 ?


If you add a big bait.........if you add throwing into a stiff wind....... if you add a full 8-10 ounces in sinker weight......if you are filling the spool up to within 1/16" of the rim edge......and you are still completely dumping the spool your name will be in the annals of Drum legends........if you are on a pier most fellas use 20 pound test or at the minimum 17 pound test....15 pound test is just asking to get broken off in deep water....

Buy a bigger reel, I use a SL30SH most of the time off a pier....I use 20 pound...too many breakoffs with 17 pound test....

If you are fishing NHP just borrow Big Dave's rigs or steal Ron's or tell that fella named Butterbean to give up his stick.....

If I happen to make it out there at NHP in early October....you can pick up some tips from me about pissing off the local NHP fellas.........a combination of trash talkin....long casting.......alcohol induced trickery......I am like a nightmare from the past for those fellas.....especially if I happen to have better bait.......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> If you add a big bait.........if you add throwing into a stiff wind....... if you add a full 8-10 ounces in sinker weight......if you are filling the spool up to within 1/16" of the rim edge......and you are still completely dumping the spool your name will be in the annals of Drum legends........if you are on a pier most fellas use 20 pound test or at the minimum 17 pound test....15 pound test is just asking to get broken off in deep water....
> 
> Buy a bigger reel, I use a SL30SH most of the time off a pier....I use 20 pound...too many breakoffs with 17 pound test....
> 
> ...


Stated line capacity on a website I just reviewed had 15 pound test for Akios 656 at 300 yards I have never seen anyone cast a drum bait 200 yards and I have spent a few tides around the fellas that can really put it out there about now them spinner with braid fellas should chime in but they never seem to be able to set foot out on the planks during a big bite....So we can never know if they spinner fellas can do it or not.... I am a pretty monster caster when sober and I leave around 20 yards on a 6500 or SHV20 with an eight ounce bullet sinker using a beach pendulum cast......When I add bait I loose 30 yards or more.....When I add Busch Beer it goes downhill rapidly in all departments except the trash talking...that takes an uptick..


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll be fishing Columbus Day weekend maybe I'll see ya there


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I drum off pier with an 8ft trolling rod. Good old Star Handcrafted rated 30-40. Jigmaster full of #25 Ande Pink and #50 shock. 
Lob 6n bait about 25 yards out sit back and relax lol.

I hook far more drum while fishing under the T for flounder than intentionally targeting them in SC, so I never saw the need to bomb baits way out here.

Since I started flounder fishing with #65 braid, #50 leader and 4/0 3x circles with an Avet MXJ I have hooked 0 drum this summer lol.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I turn them with 20# and 17# line no problem trust your knots and put the heat on to gain some back


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> If you add a big bait.........if you add throwing into a stiff wind....... if you add a full 8-10 ounces in sinker weight......if you are filling the spool up to within 1/16" of the rim edge......and you are still completely dumping the spool your name will be in the annals of Drum legends........


Unless his name is Danny Moeskops . . .


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I was thinking about up sizeing to the 757, i fish the 656 now and love it but had a bad experience with some A** HOLES with braid at the point last year. So iwas thinking if i go up to the 757 and lose a little line i can just retie my shock and get back in the game during a blitz.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes up your size reel a bit and if you plan on fighting BIG Drum go with a line you can fight a drum and not play one to death. Ask yourself do you really think you can fight and turn a big drum on thin line? Do you think you can hunt deer with a pellet gun and do the animal justice. I am not saying guys don't catch drum on 15 but do the animal justice and use a big enough line you can put enough heat on the bull to get him in and back out with enough energy to swim away and live.
I use Slosh 30s or Abu 7500s size reels for big drum fishing, now some will say you loose distance but if you buy one of Tommys Akios reels it will throw as far as you can and hold up for years to come.
Be fair to your game.


----------

